# DH e-bike?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Thinking about dipping my toe into the e-bike waters. Been riding mountain bikes since the early 90's. Have gotten into riding motorcycles on single-track in recent years. Always loved the big travel downhill bikes back in the day, but hated climbing on them, don't like to shuttle, and don't live near a chairlift. Thinking about buying an old DH sled with 26" wheels and a double tripple clamp front fork, and converting it to an e-bike with a mid drive of some sort. Not finding many examples of people doing this kind of thing. Seems like a natural for somebody who wants something in-between a traditional mountain bike and a real motorcycle.

Suggestions? Examples?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Like this? https://paradoxkinetics.com









Also, I would think this would work on any wheel size DH bike as well...

https://krankedbikes.com


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

_CJ said:


> Seems like a natural for somebody who wants something in-between a traditional mountain bike and a real motorcycle.


No specific suggestions, but I suspect you are not alone. Things are still developing and early stage, but the evolution of the e-bike towards a motorcycle is not going to be stopped and the further you get towards a motorcycle the more important stuff like brakes and suspension will be due to higher speeds/weight.

So I think you'll have more and more options over the next few years.

At the moment all the out of the box turn key options will be expensive. But, as there are more options and sales increase there will be lower priced models developed to fill in the range at more attractive pricepoints.

If you are trying to do this on a budget taking the DIY approach you are talking about is the way to go.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Assuming you're not too concerned with "natural" feeling pedaling (ie torque assist) and are on a limited budget, your plan is probably a good one. There will be more and more commercial options that are what you are looking for, it seems like, but they won't be cheap. 

I've seen a few bikes like that around here in the last few years (DH sled + DIY mid-drive). 

Remember to ride legal, of course. If I had some moto trails around here I'd be building myself something like what you describe in a hot second!

-Walt


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Walt said:


> Assuming you're not too concerned with "natural" feeling pedaling (ie torque assist) and are on a limited budget, your plan is probably a good one. There will be more and more commercial options that are what you are looking for, it seems like, but they won't be cheap.
> 
> I've seen a few bikes like that around here in the last few years (DH sled + DIY mid-drive).
> 
> ...


I really don't care about legality. Locally, we've had several trail expansion projects go through the planning process in the past year, and they've shut out motorized users on all of them. New downhill only bike trails, and roughly 50 miles of new trail are being added to the hundreds of miles I can't ride my motorcycle on legally, and we only have one freaking moto trail. This is an evolution that's going to happen weather they want it too or not. They don't have the manpower to patrol and enforce, so the only other options are to get on board, or turn a blind eye.

The cost end is pretty steep, but I'm thinking $2-3K seems doable from what I'm seeing, or am I wrong? I think a big thing would be the ability to pedal the bike without assist if the battery goes dead. Some of our trails are 25+ miles loops, and I could see using up the battery before making it all the way, but also being all downhill at that point, so no real need for the motor anyhow.

.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

_CJ said:


> This is an evolution that's going to happen weather they want it too or not. They don't have the manpower to patrol and enforce, so the only other options are to get on board, or turn a blind eye.


All of that is true. E-bikes will lead the way for stealth e-motos. The whole thing is becoming unenforceable and it'll be the wild west out there.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

_CJ said:


> Thinking about buying an old DH sled with 26" wheels and a double tripple clamp front fork, and converting it to an e-bike with a mid drive of some sort.


One big concern with an aftermarket kit i.e., Bafang or TongSheng is that you lose some clearance and might want to fabricate some form of bash guard to protect your motor from rocks and such.

Also the suspension will most likely cause you trouble with battery placement. You might need to carry your battery in a backpack or on a rear rack (not the best place to carry a battery).


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

_CJ said:


> I really don't care about legality.


Seriously?

For crying out loud. This is why people don't like e-bikes. You want a moto-like experience? Awesome, so do I. Go on moto trails. You want to access nonmotorized trails? Do it legally on a normal bike or a class 1 where it's allowed. No, it won't feel like a moto. C'est la vie. There is a reason you can't ride motos most places - because they're almost completely incompatible with other trail uses.

Sooner or later the sheriff will be at the parking lots confiscating bikes, or trails will just get closed if people keep going with this kind of attitude.

-Walt


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Walt said:


> Seriously?
> 
> For crying out loud. This is why people don't like e-bikes. You want a moto-like experience? Awesome, so do I. Go on moto trails. You want to access nonmotorized trails? Do it legally on a normal bike or a class 1 where it's allowed. No, it won't feel like a moto. C'est la vie. There is a reason you can't ride motos most places - because they're almost completely incompatible with other trail uses.
> 
> ...


This. It still surprises me how many riders completely ignore the big-picture implications for their user group in favor of their own instant gratification urges.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Walt said:


> Sooner or later the sheriff will be at the parking lots confiscating bikes, or trails will just get closed if people keep going with this kind of attitude.
> 
> -Walt


The Sheriff is not going to inspect motorized bike after motorized bike trying to spot what's legal and what's not. If you let motors on the trails it's just going to be a progression towards electric motorcycles. Pretending otherwise is just burying your head in the sand.

Maybe the trails will get closed for everyone on a bike. At least that's any easy call for the Sheriff/Ranger/etc.. to make. I just hope nobody is shocked or surprised and says they didn't see that coming.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

vikb said:


> The Sheriff is not going to inspect motorized bike after motorized bike trying to spot what's legal and what's not. If you let motors on the trails it's just going to be a progression towards electric motorcycles. Pretending otherwise is just burying your head in the sand.
> 
> Maybe the trails will get closed for everyone on a bike. At least that's any easy call for the Sheriff/Ranger/etc.. to make. I just hope nobody is shocked or surprised and says they didn't see that coming.


Maybe they should just be closed to bikes with motors. That's much easier t enforce, and we all win.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mbmb65 said:


> Maybe they should just be closed to bikes with motors. That's much easier t enforce, and we all win.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe we should allow ALL singletrack to ebikes, that way, we'd all win.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Maybe we should allow ALL singletrack to ebikes, that way, we'd all win.


Just to be clear, you want it all open to OP's style of (not class 1) e-bike?

-Walt


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Maybe we should allow ALL singletrack to ebikes, that way, we'd all win.


No, "we" don't need any more trails lost forever because of motorized vehicles.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

_CJ said:


> This is an evolution that's going to happen weather they want it too or not. They don't have the manpower to patrol and enforce, so the only other options are to get on board, or turn a blind eye.
> .


You are correct, enforcement is way to much work. Simply banning all bikes is pretty easy, though.

If you don't think this is true, then think about why aren't you riding your motorcycle everywhere.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

First off, the OP represents self-entitled douchebag trail users, a group that encompasses all modes of travel, whether on foot, on horse or on a bike or motorcycle.

Second, based upon my observation, there are many electric motorized bike enthusiasts that have adopted the "There's not enough law enforcement staff to enforce any ban of electric motorized bikes so I'll put forth no effort and will win by default" school of advocacy. 

This type of advocacy is popular with all types of trail users, especially mountain bikers. Instead of investing time and effort to build trust and earn respect, they choose to ignore whatever regulations that don't agree with them. They do not care how their actions affect others so efforts to try and educate them of the "big picture", in my opinion, is a waste of time. I know many of you may disagree with this statement, and for those of you with the patience to try, I applaud you.

If your definition of success for this type of advocacy is your ability to ride your motorized electric bike on trails, regardless of legal access, I concede your advocacy model will be successful in some areas. 

There was a time when lawlessness was the norm, penalty of laws was not a deterrent due to lack of enforcement. This era was romanticized by Hollywood and became known as the time of the "Wild West". The advocacy model mentioned above is a "Wild West" model. One reason this advocacy model will not be successful all the time and everywhere is because there are smart "Sheriffs" that understand how to maximize the "reach of the law" through deputizing and the concept of the posse.

Some people may not GAF about authority, of regulations or how their actions may affect others. Some people understand the efforts, the time, the commitments, the relationships and the privilege involved with trail access. If one doesn't agree with a regulation, and chooses to threaten everyone's access, well, the irony you may be in a position wishing for the Sheriff to come to your rescue cannot be overlooked.

This is an attitude issue. Not a mode of transportation issue. Granted, this specific dialog was instigated by a specific type of user but we all have seen this attitude before, from all types. Which is why I personally hope that electric motorized bikers get more organized and put out more efforts to advocate for changes to policy that negatively affect them.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Walt said:


> Just to be clear, you want it all open to OP's style of (not class 1) e-bike?
> 
> -Walt


Class 1. The majority of production. I see zero issues with them.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

_CJ said:


> Thinking about dipping my toe into the e-bike waters. Been riding mountain bikes since the early 90's. Have gotten into riding motorcycles on single-track in recent years. Always loved the big travel downhill bikes back in the day, but hated climbing on them, don't like to shuttle, and don't live near a chairlift. Thinking about buying an old DH sled with 26" wheels and a double tripple clamp front fork, and converting it to an e-bike with a mid drive of some sort. Not finding many examples of people doing this kind of thing. Seems like a natural for somebody who wants something in-between a traditional mountain bike and a real motorcycle.
> 
> Suggestions? Examples?


Haibike makes a very high quality, Class 1 DH bike: https://www.randombikeparts.com/col...16-5-downhill-gravity-mtb-electric-e-bike-new


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

blah-blah-blah




.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

craigsj said:


> A quick check of the OP's post history reveals no cycling-related posts over the last year (only boozing and diet) along with obvious troll posts in the e-bike forum about a year ago (including having no interest in e-bikes). The intention of this new thread is obvious and it accomplished exactly what was intended.
> 
> Don't reply, just report. Anyone who doesn't "care about legality" shouldn't be taken seriously. There's an entire forum elsewhere where people celebrate that kind of nonsense. You don't gain respect by voicing open contempt for the law.


Just FYI, FC has specifically told the mods we shouldn't touch the e-bike forum. K and I have argued for years for a strong policy against illegal riding/bikes being discussed here, but the powers that be have pretty much tied our hands on that.

Please do report posts, though. Maybe it'll nudge the owners of the site in the right direction.

-Walt


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

craigsj said:


> Certainly not, but that was never the intention.
> 
> Maybe an electric motorcycle is what you're looking for---after all, you have advocated that e-bikes be restricted to motorcycle trails only.


As stated previously, my position has "evolved", but thanks for looking through my old posts. Flattering that you would take the time.

As for electric motorcycles....not really interested. There's no real advantage to them for me. Limited range, heavy, expensive. They're certainly quieter, but I don't know if that's really the advantage people claim after seeing a guy riding one get yelled at by a hiker because he couldn't hear him coming. The real advantage to a big travel e-bike for me would be that it's significantly lighter weight, quicker/easier handling, less expensive, and can be pedaled when/if the battery goes dead.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

craigsj said:


> You don't gain respect by voicing open contempt for the law.


Or by licking the boots of your oppressors.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

_CJ said:


> Or by licking the boots of your oppressors.


You really have to bust that quote out at the next City Council/Open Space/Trails meeting and let us know how it goes.

-Walt


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

craigsj said:


> There's a big difference between "illegal riding" and "illegal bikes": the first has obvious examples while the second has *none*, at least in the US. I have a problem with moderators declaring what bikes are "illegal", I don't have a problem moderating down discussions of intentional illegal behavior.
> 
> The e-bike forum should be a place where people can discuss new, evolving bicycle options, not one where opposing tribes discuss ways of exploiting or abusing the legal system to suit their interests.


If other trail users/law enforcement do not care or notice, then what is the point of following the law? Needlessly restricting yourself isn't going to change that silly law in your favor, nor is it going to win eBikes any future advocates. Breaking silly laws with no enforcement is exactly the way to have silly laws removed from the books. For every eBike rider who thinks they will get to heaven by following the law, there is one who gets to heaven by ignoring it.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

craigsj said:


> Well that is certainly a self-serving take couched as righteous civil disobedience; who do you think will buy it? I'd love to see you explain to a judge how all laws should be reduced to your personal judgement and interest.
> 
> It is my understanding that this is precisely what MTBR does not want in the forums; open advocacy for law breaking and arguing over what laws should be. The forum is for bikes, not politics.


If you do not like or want to have an open discussion, you are free to not participate. You are not a forum moderator and forum politics is a form of political discussion that you professed as not belonging here.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Anyone else notice that it was a moderator who brought up legality in this discussion?

Sure hope you all come to a full and complete stop at every stop sign on the way home, use your turn signals, and adhere to posted speed limits.

"I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do. I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do."


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

_CJ said:


> Anyone else notice that it was a moderator who brought up legality in this discussion?
> 
> Sure hope you all come to a full and complete stop at every stop sign on the way home, use your turn signals, and adhere to posted speed limits.
> 
> "I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do. I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do."


The fines and likelyhood of being fined for not putting your foot down at a stop sign (on your eBike) are far more than riding your eBike on non-ebike trails. The only reason people bring up legality is for self righteous indignation. notb explains why getting a paltry ticket is good for the cause:



notb said:


> Thanks! I didn't actually pay any attention to what kind of rangers they were, but the head ranger was at the board meeting so I assumed Mid Peninsula actually has their own.
> 
> The ranger I encountered on the trail was waiting at the intersection of Long Ridge Road and Ward Road in Long Ridge open space, much further south than where you are talking about, but on Skyline. I had just exited legal riding in Upper Stevens Creek as I found out later. Unfortunately it would be very difficult to ride Upper Stevens Creek without crossing into Midpeninsula land at some point. Any sort of decent loop in that area will require that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

_CJ said:


> Anyone else notice that it was a moderator who brought up legality in this discussion?


To be clear, I am not a moderator of this forum. It is, for all practical purposes, unmoderated per the wishes of site ownership. You can say anything you want.

I did advise you to ride your (IMO awesome) non-class-1 kit bike on legal trails. I think that's good advice for many reasons. You're welcome to ignore me or disagree, I certainly have no power to enforce those laws. Many folks here who want more access for class 1 bikes probably don't appreciate your stance, though.

-Walt


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Walt said:


> To be clear, I am not a moderator of this forum. It is, for all practical purposes, unmoderated per the wishes of site ownership. You can say anything you want.
> 
> I did advise you to ride your (IMO awesome) non-class-1 kit bike on legal trails. I think that's good advice for many reasons. You're welcome to ignore me or disagree, I certainly have no power to enforce those laws. Many folks here who want more access for class 1 bikes probably don't appreciate your stance, though.
> 
> -Walt


I rode my Class 1 ebike on moto trails last Friday; it wasn't easy. The sandy washes and steep uphills rapidly drained my battery after just 23 miles and I limped back to the trailhead on sparks. So I'd say there's a place for those overpowered kit bikes. By the way, I didn't even see an engine-powered vehicle anywhere.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

craigsj said:


> It is my understanding that this is precisely what MTBR does not want in the forums; open advocacy for law breaking and arguing over what laws should be. The forum is for bikes, not politics.


I agree with chat Craig is stating here. For now I am locking this thread for review.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Walt said:


> To be clear, I am not a moderator of this forum. It is, for all practical purposes, unmoderated per the wishes of site ownership. You can say anything you want.
> 
> -Walt


Not exactly Walt. We're looking for moderators right now that can steer and guide this forum. Should have it very soon.

Yes we need to make it clear you're not a moderator of this forum. The label on your title is really confusing for most.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Klurejr said:


> I agree with chat Craig is stating here. For now I am locking this thread for review.


Looking at it now. Let's keep it open as we check.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Hey _CJ,

Your need is not uncommon. Downhill bike.. can't pedal up. Instead of using a chairlift or a van to get it up, use a motor.

You can bolt on a motor to an old shop bike BUT they're not good since nothing about it is dialed and consistent. The brakes, damping, mounting, weight, balance, clearance are all a mess. And often, they're not legal. The riding experience is not good and I tried a couple a few years ago.

The good news is a LOT has happened in All Mountain bikes and quite a bit more is coming. These bikes will deliver much of what you are looking for and you'll pedal up with enthusiasm.

Recommendations are YT Decoy and Specialized Levo 2.0 Here is the Decoy in action. Class 1 legal


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

YT Decoy kinda DH


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Pretty big $$$ on those manufactured ebikes. Hard to justify that when a home-brew version is half the cost or less.

For the sake of argument...or not arguing, let's say I used a 250W kit, and plan to stick with trails where they're legal. How's the performance on that low of a power output going to be? My Strava data says I routinely exceed those power numbers all the time. Are those kits 250W additional, or do they assist up to that level? 1000W sounds cool and all, but I'm mostly concerned with making a big bike like this climb better than going uphill at crazy speeds, and I would imagine 250W would have greater range than 500, or 1000?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

_CJ said:


> Thinking about dipping my toe into the e-bike waters. Been riding mountain bikes since the early 90's. Have gotten into riding motorcycles on single-track in recent years. Always loved the big travel downhill bikes back in the day, but hated climbing on them, don't like to shuttle, and don't live near a chairlift. Thinking about buying an old DH sled with 26" wheels and a double tripple clamp front fork, and converting it to an e-bike with a mid drive of some sort. Not finding many examples of people doing this kind of thing. Seems like a natural for somebody who wants something in-between a traditional mountain bike and a real motorcycle.
> 
> Suggestions? Examples?


I know unsprung weight is important but with a bike that is designed around, let's say, 150-200lbs rider what does adding the weight of the motor, battery, etc do to the suspension? I would wager at minimum you would probably over drive the rear suspension and it could potentially not have enough dampening to offset the load. Same with spring rate. If you have a coil spring but need to size up to a higher rate you could easily blow the rear shock. This is off course referenceing an older DH bike with their ratios and shock sizes etc.

Not sure how the fork would work, possibly less impact or perhaps the same. I'd look at what you weigh plus the system weight to determine if you are going exceed what your platform could handle.

I'd love to know how these bikes handle the changes of direction on downhills too. If the motor and battery add 15lbs to the bike that is probably adding 33% more weight to the bike. Presumably it would impact handling, as I recall heavier items are slower to change direction as they have more momentum. Just wondering not pointing out negatives, I have always eschewed weight on bikes as a frivolity my wallet couldn't support but this seems like the price point to get a cheaper system would yield a system that is heavier than buying an all in one combination (If specialized emountain bikes are any indication).


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Definitely not looking to add weight to the wheels with a hub drive deal.

I'm a big proponent of putting as much weight on the bike vs. body as possible. The lower the better, and don't ride with a backpack for that reason. Based on where these mid drive motors tend to mount, it seems like a battery mounted on the bottom of the downtube is a a natural, and that seems to be where the big $$$ bikes are putting them.

Just surfing around on ebay, this kit and battery seems to fit the bill. I do well with fabrication work, so mounting where and how i want won't be a problem.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BAFANG-BBS...=352500806215cde4edea9f5c4fb587190d41d4e05450

Are there other sources of reasonably priced kits I should be looking at? I've come across some who seem to have it figured out, but $3000 plus the bike ain't gonna happen.

Also, it seems "Class 1" is what is being legalized in most areas, and probably will eventually be legalized everwhere. Is there something on the motor that says it's 250W, or Class 1, or is that only applicable to off the shelf bikes?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

craigsj said:


> Bafang BBS02 or BBSHD, not the BBS01. HD is much more durable but several pounds heavier.
> 
> Adding a battery below the downtube may be possible, but consider rocks and moisture. Any water will not drain properly with the battery upside down.
> 
> Advocates of backpack batteries say that the bike is more maneuverable; I suppose that depends on how you're trying to maneuver it.


But what about the legality? What defines "class 1"? Is a 750W or 1000w motor going to fly?

Weight is of little concern as I'm looking at a bike like this to be more of a "tweener", and with my moto being 220 pounds, and my mountain bike 26 pounds, something in the 50-75 pound range would be a delight.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

_CJ said:


> But what about the legality? What defines "class 1"? Is a 750W or 1000w motor going to fly?





> 42-1-102. Definitions. As used in articles 1 to 4 of this title, unless
> the context otherwise requires: (28.5) "Electrical assisted bicycle" means a vehicle having two or THREE wheels, and fully operable pedals, AND an electric motor not exceeding seven hundred fifty watts of power.
> 
> ELECTRICAL ASSISTED BICYCLES ARE FURTHER REQUIRED TO CONFORM TO
> ...


Colorado ebike law: http://leg.colorado.gov/sites/default/files/2017a_1151_signed.pdf

Unless you're only going to be riding at CMSP or moto legal stuff like Jacks/Jones Park, you're going to be illegal anyway on singletrack in CS with class 1.



_CJ said:


> Weight is of little concern as I'm looking at a bike like this to be more of a "tweener", and with my moto being 220 pounds, and my mountain bike 26 pounds, something in the 50-75 pound range would be a delight.


Just buy a SurRon, they're on sale and would be way more fun than a frankenbike.

https://lunacycle.com/sur-ron-x-bike/


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

_CJ said:


> But what about the legality? What defines "class 1"? Is a 750W or 1000w motor going to fly?
> 
> Weight is of little concern as I'm looking at a bike like this to be more of a "tweener", and with my moto being 220 pounds, and my mountain bike 26 pounds, something in the 50-75 pound range would be a delight.


Tong Sheng TSDZ2 is a low-cost torque sensing motor which would be quasi-legal; you will meet all requirements except there's no one to slap a Class I sticker on the bike.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Harryman said:


> Unless you're only going to be riding at CMSP or moto legal stuff like Jacks/Jones Park, you're going to be illegal anyway on singletrack in CS with class 1.


Illegal for now, but I think that's going to change, has to, especially with the downhill only trails being planned in the area. Both are prime territory for e-bikes.....and a great alternative to the trucks running up and down my street every weekend shuttling riders.

The Sur-Ron seems too "moto". Can't imagine doing a longer ride like Gold Camp / Jack's on that thing, and it looks like pedaling it would be awkward. Their Lone Wolf on the other hand seems much closer to what I have in mind, and exactly what I was talking about with battery placement. Too light-duty of a bike though. https://lunacycle.com/luna-lone-wolf-full-suspension-stance-2/
It looks like they sell conversion kits though, so thanks! looks like a great source for doing my own conversion.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

The quarry is the only place I could see the city adding in ebikes in the future, it's been discussed. Other than that, they wouldn't consider it until the next code scrub in a decade or so. EPC follows their lead and it'll never be on the table in CSU property. Hard to say about USFS, if it ends up being at the discretion of the district, we'll have to wait for everyone to retire before there's any new access for anything.

The chutes is the only dh only trail that I could see people shuttling, maybe Morgans too, but that would (gasp!) involve a little climbing. The dh area in Ute is short and not optimal for it.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

If the DH only trail happens with the Waldo deal, and I think it will, that's going to be prime territory for ebikes. And really, weather they make it DH only or not, people are going to be bombing it from the overlook up top. It's a crap climb up Rampart, and shuttling is just as bad because the road is so slow/rough.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

fc said:


> Hey _CJ,
> 
> Your need is not uncommon. Downhill bike.. can't pedal up. Instead of using a chairlift or a van to get it up, use a motor.
> 
> ...


I'm with FC on this one. Converting an old DH bike seems like going backwards, you're going to easily add 20plus pounds to this DH sled. These new modern geometry bikes work probably better than an old school DH bike and they are reasonable priced.

If your area is going to let ebikes in, then most likely it'll be a class 1, 2. And they come with the sticker that's says what class it is. Fezzari bikes and YT have bikes as low as $3500. You get a complete bike designed around the motor and these two bikes are getting killer reviews!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

mtbbiker said:


> I'm with FC on this one. Converting an old DH bike seems like going backwards, you're going to easily add 20plus pounds to this DH sled. These new modern geometry bikes work probably better than an old school DH bike and they are reasonable priced.
> 
> If your area is going to let ebikes in, then most likely it'll be a class 1, 2. And they come with the sticker that's says what class it is. Fezzari bikes and YT have bikes as low as $3500. You get a complete bike designed around the motor and these two bikes are getting killer reviews!


I can't say I've totally ruled that out. This izip bike caught my eye this morning. https://www.izipelectric.com/adventuring/e3-peak-ds-cfg.html
A little short on travel, but the price is getting close to a home-built bike, and it could be upgraded to down the road with a better fork, beefier tires, etc. Still, building a bike is less painful, buying pieces one at a time, and less noticeable to the wife than plunking down $3K in a single purchase. There's also a little nostalgia for me with the older bikes too. I used to race them back in the day, and I still enjoy riding the "old" geometry bikes now.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

_CJ said:


> If the DH only trail happens with the Waldo deal, and I think it will, that's going to be prime territory for ebikes. And really, weather they make it DH only or not, people are going to be bombing it from the overlook up top. It's a crap climb up Rampart, and shuttling is just as bad because the road is so slow/rough.


All territory around here is prime territory for ebikes. Lots of climbing.

The public process for Waldo is a non binding one, it's all going to come down to what Oscar wants, and having worked with him in Jones, my assumption is that he's not going to want much. He's not a rec or trails guy, he only had the trails built in Jones because he had to. My guess is that it'll be more or less as it was, with sections of the old trail rerouted with a new trailhead at Black canyon quarry, and at the shooting range cutting across Williams.

I'd love to be surprised, but I really doubt I will be.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

_CJ said:


> I can't say I've totally ruled that out. This izip bike caught my eye this morning. https://www.izipelectric.com/adventuring/e3-peak-ds-cfg.html
> A little short on travel, but the price is getting close to a home-built bike, and it could be upgraded to down the road with a better fork, beefier tires, etc. Still, building a bike is less painful, buying pieces one at a time, and less noticeable to the wife than plunking down $3K in a single purchase. There's also a little nostalgia for me with the older bikes too. I used to race them back in the day, and I still enjoy riding the "old" geometry bikes now.


Don't get near that izip one. They're a commuter bike company so that's what they do well.

For full suspension, this is the best deal going. Rides very well too.

https://reviews.mtbr.com/fezzari-wire-peak-elite-e-bike-first-ride-review

fc


----------

